# Your Favorite Canadian Skylines 2017



## dj4life

*Gatineau (Quebec province)*:

Alexandra Bridge by Marc McDermott, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

dj4life said:


> Ironically, it rains almost all the time there.  Still, that doesn't make Vancouver a much less attractive place.


you might be right, many people actually enjoy rain in Raincouver and think its beautiful. 

The Grey Divide, Granville St., Vancouver, BC, Canada by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr

rainy night by Jackie, on Flickr

Water Street by Eugene, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Toronto*:

Toronto Skyline 1 by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr

Toronto skyline-5562 by good terra, on Flickr

Untitled by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr

Horizon Line by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Yellow Fever said:


> you might be right, many people actually enjoy rain in Raincouver and think its beautiful.


Is it usually windy as well?


----------



## ainvan

*Edmonton*


Edmonton Skyline Dusk by Edmonton Economic Development Corporation, on Flickr


Edmonton by Aaron Falkenberg, on Flickr


Edmonton skyline by More Than Pixels Photography, on Flickr


Edmonton Pano by renfrew_fullhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Edmonton skyline will change dramatically once the two 200m+ towers finished in next year or so.




dj4life said:


> Is it usually windy as well?


usually its not but today it is very windy


----------



## dj4life

*Montreal*:

Downtown Montreal, Canada [OC][6000x4000] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

P2130279 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

Montreal-blueskyline by D Laurin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Calgary*:

Calgary Skyline by Charlie Su, on Flickr

Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

Calgary skyline by jaltares, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto might have more and taller towers but I found Calgary DT is more dense. In Cowtown's CBD, you are totally surrounded by those concreted towers and can "hardly" see the sky above while in Toronto, except in the big 5 area, there are lots of space between the towers.


----------



## dj4life

The skyline of Calgary does seem to be very dense. However, a few more higher skyscrapers would have made it even more interesting.


----------



## Yellow Fever

yes, Calgary is the only Canadian city can give Toronto a run of their money but under current oil price problem, it won't happen for a few more years.


----------



## DZH22

I have a soft spot for Montreal.

A couple from flickr

Untitled by Lucas Theis, on Flickr

Montreal by Lachy Bagally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

montreal has decent skyline and most of its towers are office buildings that make it kind of unique compare to other skylines. A few 250m+ towers could easily move Montreal back to the number 2 spot.


----------



## dj4life

Yellow Fever said:


> yes, Calgary is the only Canadian city can give Toronto a run of their money but under current oil price problem, it won't happen for a few more years.


Does the economy of Calgary heavily depend on the oil sector?


----------



## Yellow Fever

at least most of it unfortunately. It'd be like imagine Houston without oil business.


----------



## dj4life

Well, times change and our dependency on fossil fuels may be decreasing rapidly in the foreseeable future. That is why it is important to diversify the economy as much as possible during the boom times, i.e. invest some of the capital into the other sectors of economy. Hopefully, the development process of Calgary will not be affected too seriously in the future.


----------



## desertpunk

*Edmonton* _(Before the big towers)_


One Chance by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

dj4life said:


> Well, times change and our dependency on fossil fuels may be decreasing rapidly in the foreseeable future. That is why it is important to diversify the economy as much as possible during the boom times, i.e. invest some of the capital into the other sectors of economy. Hopefully, the development process of Calgary will not be affected too seriously in the future.




True, that was the main reason my nephew picked Toronto over Calgary since there are more than just oil business in Toronto's financial district and he can learn way more diverse stuffs in the business field in the Hogtown than the Cowtown.  In other words, he can climb up the ladder a bit faster.


----------



## Arkitexture

dj4life said:


> Ottawa: https://flic.kr/p/z7LT9vAlexandra Bridge by Marc McDermott, on Flickr


Interestingly, this isn't Ottawa, it's Gatineau - a city in the other side of the river from Ottawa in the province of Quebec.


----------



## dj4life

Arkitexture said:


> Interestingly, this isn't Ottawa, it's Gatineau - a city in the other side of the river from Ottawa in the province of Quebec.


Sorry, that was an unknown fact to me. Thank you for an explanation.


----------



## Arkitexture

No need to apologize!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

i'm surprised Edmonton only has my vote so far.


----------



## ainvan

Yellow Fever said:


> i'm surprised Edmonton only has my vote so far.


Don't worry, Edmonton will get 250m and 200m towers soon, then people will start to notice it


----------



## desertpunk

Yellow Fever said:


> i'm surprised Edmonton only has my vote so far.


It has two now ....I forgot to vote!


----------



## ainvan

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

My town! Toronto:




You are to blame said:


> Toronto
> 
> Cloudy by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

I think I'd have to say:
1) Toronto
2) Montreal
tied with:
2) Vancouver
and
4) Calgary.


But it is a true toss up between Montreal and Vancouver. I like the variety in the Montreal skyline, but the Vancouver density is awesome. All that is missing is height!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Taller said:


> I think I'd have to say:
> 1) Toronto
> 2) Montreal
> tied with:
> 2) Vancouver
> and
> 4) Calgary.
> 
> 
> But it is a true toss up between Montreal and Vancouver. I like the variety in the Montreal skyline, but the Vancouver density is awesome. All that is missing is height!


How much height is it that you're looking for? Currently the tallest buildings seem to be about 200m. And please don't just say the taller the better. :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

hehe! It is true that the few tallest buildings are 200 m, but the vast majority are quite a bit shorter. The recent few tall ones have made a huge difference in giving some shape to the skyline.
Therefore the skyline has density, but not much bulk.


----------



## Yellow Fever

what Vancouver missing isn't just height, its also missing the main ingredient of the skyline that is the tall office towers.


----------



## Taller Better

True; do you know I had never thought of that until you just pointed it out? Office towers are a different design and generally higher budget; a downtown cluster of them look good as the skyline's anchor.


----------



## dj4life

Well, it is a clear four horse race so far. Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver and Calgary have good skylines which seem to be interesting in different ways.


----------



## dj4life

*Edmonton*:

Winter Is Inbound by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr

"River City" by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr

Edmonton - More Light! (Explored) by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Toronto and a bit of Mississauga*:

city view by Sanjin Avdicevic, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

^ Most of that is Toronto. Only a few floors of one building is Mississagua. 

Or maybe that small little commie block on the bottom left could be as well. :lol:


----------



## dj4life

Ok, the title is corrected now. Thanks.


----------



## dj4life

*Montreal*:

Untitled by Vernnamm ., on Flickr

Montréal Skyline by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

I have to put these images of Edmonton in the new thread.


itom 987 said:


> Edmonton’s potential skyline under construction:
> 
> Edmonton in October 2015 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr
> 
> October 2015 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr



This is what the skyline will look like from that vantage point in 5 years.


CanadianCentaur said:


> You people should see this!
> 
> Originally posted by Coldrsx in SSP:
> 
> Courtesy of Whyteknight/M.Z. commissioned by Coldrsx


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


2014 - Vancouver - False Creek East Morning Light by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Ottawa*


Sunrise in Ottawa by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Vancouver*


Vancouver Christmas by Paul Sasges, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The best skylines so far are..

1 Toronto
2 Calgary
3 Montreal
4 Vancouver



















5 Edmonton and Mississauga


----------



## ainvan

Yellow Fever said:


> The best skylines so far are..
> 
> 1 Toronto
> 2 Calgary
> 3 Montreal
> 4 Vancouver
> 5 Edmonton and Mississauga


Vancouver, my beloved city is #4? 

Vote for Vancouver! Free ice-cream!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver is right at what she belongs, so I have no complain about it. Edmonton will soon over take Vancouver in a few more years, take my words for it.


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









Shangri-La Vancouver


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Foggy Sunset by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


City of Vancouver Panorama with sunset by Tim Shields, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Coal Harbour Sunset by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Water City by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver, B.C. by Corey Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Twilight Sunset in Vancouver by Sniper Photo Shots, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver at Coal Harbour by Tim Shields, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver is right at what she belongs, so I have no complain about it. Edmonton will soon over take Vancouver in a few more years, take my words for it.


We should be at least #3 

There, I've saturated this thread with Vancouver photos. Hope more people would vote for us


----------



## Yellow Fever

Without any true skyscrapers office towers, Vancouver has no chance to move up the standing against the big 2 and soon Edmonton as well.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Yes there is a major component of personal taste. Some people like office buildings much more than residential, and Vancouver has like 10 residential for every office. Also, some people find Vancouver too short, and others find it too repetitive with some types of architecture. 

But there are ways that certain tastes can be equally negative toward any of the major skylines.


----------



## Yellow Fever

this is the true skyline I'd like to see in Vancouver. 




























http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2013/11/almost-human-vancouver-2048/


----------



## Hudson11

Vancouver Bridges by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Nice Vancouver shots!!
Vancouver and Montreal are tied for second/third spot for me.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Taller said:


> Nice Vancouver shots!!
> Vancouver and Montreal are tied for second/third spot for me.


Not Calgary? :dunno:


----------



## Taller Better

For me Calgary is #4. I like the variety of styles in Montreal more, along with the International Style office towers in the Central Business District. As for Vancouver I like the
sheer density of the skyline. Calgary has a very impressive skyline for a city of its size, but still has a lot of parking lots downtown that need to be filled up before I'd bump it above!


----------



## JuanPaulo

I flip flop for the second place between Vancouver and Calgary. I put Montreal at #4.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


P1010715 by Peter Lakatosh, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

JuanPaulo said:


> I flip flop for the second place between Vancouver and Calgary. I put Montreal at #4.


The reason I give Montreal a bit of advantage over Vancouver or Calgary is that although I've not been too keen on the newer architecture built after 1970, Montreal used to be Canada's financial capital and it has some pretty amazing "skyscrapers". In 1962, just at the end of the domination of Montreal over Toronto for financial capital, a rather stunning International Style crucifix-shaped four sided office tower soared above downtown; it was completely unlike anything else in Canada at that time and is still considered by many to be the single most distinctive modern tower in Montreal over half a century later (all photos are my own):












Today, clearly Bay Street in Toronto is Canada's financial powerhouse (our version of Wall Street in New York, or The City in London), but going back further in history, St Paul Street (now called Rue St Jacques) was the country's main Central Business District. It is no longer particularly important in the financial world, but Rue St Jacques still has the most beautiful turn of the century office towers in all of Canada:






















































































































































































And last, but not least, Canada's first true "skyscraper" went up in Montreal back in 1888. Doesn't look too high by today's standards, but in
1888 it was positively "scraping the sky"! 
























So, although these old office tower beauties don't really stand out much in the modern skyline, I know they are there and I guess that is why
I will always have a soft spot for Montreal's skyline! Plus, I am a sentimental old goat!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

One city's loss is other city's gain. In term of business Calgary is Canada's second city now


----------



## Arkitexture

I wonder if that is actually true. In many financial city rankings Montreal outperforms Calgary (and even Vancouver) and has a larger global presence. Calgary has risen much in the past decade but I still think Montreal is Canada's second city.


----------



## Taller Better

Yeah, I'd disagree, too. Calgary has the most head offices for oil and gas companies, but I think it trails Montreal for second spot in the country. 
http://www.montrealinternational.com/en/blog/head-offices-in-greater-montreal/

Personally I'd say Montreal is still considered Canada's second city in terms of size/economic/cultural/international recognition. Remember, Montreal has (all Metropolitan city figures) 4,027,100 people and is almost three times larger than Calgary, which has only 1,406,700. At 6,055,700 Toronto has the most, of course. 

Calgary is perhaps the economic capital of Western Canada, though... although even that I am not sure of because of the crash in oil prices has very negatively affected the oil sector and Calgary's economy as a whole. Vancouver is certainly Western Canada's high end luxury/retail market and second only to Toronto in that respect.


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









Over Vancouver


----------



## ainvan

Yellow Fever said:


> this is the true skyline I'd like to see in Vancouver.


Or futuristic Vancouver in Mass Effect 3 games, the capital of United Earth.
Unfortunately, it's invaded by the alien


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto*


Frozen by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto
*

Toronto Skyline from Ferry by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto*


Foggy days ahead by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









Over Vancouver


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Love that!


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver and Mount Baker Volcano by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


Vancouver and Mount Baker Volcano by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Yes, Toronto is a waterfront city. by Michael Leckman, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Mount Baker looks so close to Vancouver in that photo but it is 70 miles away in Washington State! Must be a telephoto lens effect....


----------



## Yellow Fever

ainvan said:


> *Vancouver*
> 
> 
> Vancouver and Mount Baker Volcano by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


There are 5 skylines in this photo, the forefront is Vancouver, the one right behind it is Metrotown, the third one is Edmond, the forth one is New West and the furthest one is Surrey.


----------



## Taller Better

Yellow Fever said:


> the third one is Edmond


I quickly read that as "Edmonton" and thought that must be one hell of a telephoto lens!


----------



## HighclassSkyline

Love Toronto's then Vancouver. Think/hope Montreal has great potential


----------



## Yellow Fever

old pic but never seen it from this angle.

Vancouver by Aaron Von Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sunrise by Aaron Von Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Out West by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver in the Low Morning Sun by Clashmaker, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ _That_ took my breath away! What a beautiful setting for a city!


----------



## desertpunk

*Edmonton*


Christmas Eve by Andy Cao 3018, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Merry Christmas, everybody!*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


20122015-_DSC5323.JPG by Olivier Soudée, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


IMG_6585 by Aleksandar Bojic, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Montreal*


MonTreal by Seb Agudelo, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto
*

Pink Hour by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Somrach has found a very nice Calgary shot!




somrach1 said:


> Lets Call it an Evening by Anotherstateofmind, on Flickr


----------



## plantagenet

Arkitexture said:


> *Montreal*
> 
> 
> MonTreal by Seb Agudelo, on Flickr


There's something from NYC in the Montréal skyline...


----------



## desertpunk

*Vancouver*


2015 - Vancouver - Sun-up - 2 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Edmonton*


Edmonton Skyline Dusk by Edmonton Economic Development Corporation, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Nice Toronto finds by Monkey!!! The second last one is St Jame's Cathedral (the second tallest church spire in Canada); built in 1850 and was the winner of Toronto's first architectural
proposal competition. It was our tallest "skyscraper" for many years!! :yes:




monkeyronin said:


> Toronto, low fog by Neil Jones, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Up by Mitul Shah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto Dominion Centre by mooncall2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto Exposed by Andrew Young, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Hour by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto*









https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/3ypopx/wow_what_a_shot/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Christmas On The Beach by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Rockin The Paradise by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Montreal*


Alouettes Panorama by Alex Bled, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

like Vancouver, Montreal badly needs height.


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Bay and Dundas (mobile version) by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


IG: @Vancouver.jpeg by jpmataleon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


_DSC1297 by Martin Siegemund, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


City view by Nils Arne Johnsen, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Calgary*


Calgary Downtown Core | Bow River by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> Ottawa really is a pretty city!


We have a beautiful capital for sure. I'm impressed by it every time I visit.


----------



## Arkitexture

YYZ High by Don JL, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

702_8660 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Arkitexture said:


> YYZ High by Don JL, on Flickr


Such a terrible long scar in the heart of the CBD itself. :bash:


----------



## Taller Better

But, most major cities of the world have a central train station, and tracks always go along with them!


----------



## Arkitexture

A gash? I like watching the trains come and go. With the island airport and ferries, the waterfront area has lots of modes of transportation happening.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto will always get criticized for the Gardiner and rail tracks till it becomes less of a physical and visual barrier. It's true that all major cities have these key pieces of infrastructure but they're less noticeable in other cities. We have both a major rail corridor and a major highway side by side which makes things doubly problematic. We've also only recently started to mitigate their impact. Other cities are much further ahead (Boston, Melbourne) or their downtowns are so big that you don't notice them right away (Manhattan, London, Paris). One should note that even in Manhattan the rail corridors are being addressed: Hudson Yards, the High Line, etc.

A tunnel for the Gardiner (highway) looks like it is just not in the cards so we'll have to hope that the boulevard design isn't more than 3 lanes in each direction. If it is we'll have accomplished little. We'll have replaced one barrier with another. 

The rail tracks aren't going to be buried any time soon either so we'll have to hope that the mass of construction abutting the tracks, rail decking, and strengthening north-south car/pedestrian access will lessen its impact to an acceptable level. The criticism levelled against Toronto is warranted imo. The important part is that we acknowledge that it is a problem and that we take steps to fix it.... which we are.


----------



## ainvan

I agreed with JuanPaulo, it just looks cold and uninviting. 

If Toronto isn't willing/can't afford to bury the tracks like the Gardiner highway, maybe beautifying them is more cost effective? Like grass rail tracks from Fort York to the Distillery district?


----------



## Arkitexture

Get rid of the Gardiner, please!, but leave the trains!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Vancouver, BC


Downtown @ Christmas morning by Felix Ermert, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

Canadian skylines are amazing. Can give alot more positive adjectives but I assume you get my point. :cheers1:


----------



## ainvan

MelboyPete said:


> Canadian skylines are amazing. Can give alot more positive adjectives but I assume you get my point. :cheers1:


Thanks, cousin! Australian skylines are awesome, especially Melbourne! 

Melbourne & Toronto = Awesome skylines!
Sydney & Montreal = party, anyone?
Brisbane & Vancouver = surfing or snowboarding?
Perth & Calgary = iron ore or oil?


----------



## roballan

Canada has such great skylines! I specially love those of Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver. Ottawa is very impressive too, so beautiful.


----------



## ainvan

roballan said:


> Canada has such great skylines! I specially love those of Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver. Ottawa is very impressive too, so beautiful.


Muchas gracias, mi amigo!


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Hole in the Sky by Brian Tolin, on Flickr


Vancouver City Skyline B by Brian Tolin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


[OC] Taken shortly after dawn a few weeks ago in Toronto [5312x2988] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

DutchStud said:


> Sorry again Toronto.


No need to apologize, though it is very Canadian of you.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Eglinton [Toronto Midtown], ON*


Yonge-Eglinton Skyline by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Those 2 Mirvish-Gehry proposals would amp up that section of King West considerably. Makes me think that the Hyatt's days are numbered. I'd be surprised if it still stood 20 years from now.

And as nice as King West's restaurant row is, they'll likely exist but with 50-80 floors above them. We're seeing a similar treatment with 1 Yorkville and 8 Cumberland?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON
*

Toronto Skyline by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Winter sunlight by Fred Plante, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Victoria*

Pano: Victoria Inner Harbour 2016 [3] by Cameron Knowlton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Storm Brewing ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto without the CN Tower*


From the Bridge by kotsy, on Flickr


Sun Setting in the 6ix by Mario Cozzarini, on Flickr


Good Times by Oscar Flores, on Flickr


Untitled by Kimycup, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*TO*


Skyline 042 by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


2016-01-21_07-52-34 by Ying-Chieh Chao, on Flickr


Cloud 9 restaurant by Ying-Chieh Chao, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Burnaby*


Burnaby_Panorama by Rommel Goda, on Flickr


Burnaby. Metro Vancouver. by freewindv7, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

I really like this photo of Toronto:






JuanPaulo said:


> Toronto Panoramic by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Vancouver*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hemivison/


----------



## RandomDude01

Vancouver always looks like something out of a science fiction movie.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto*


City Skyscrapers by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That's a vantage point we don't often see. It's going to be packed like sardines from one end to the other by 2025.


----------



## Arkitexture

Glass Towers by dtstuff9, on Flickr


----------



## spin_dive

JuanPaulo said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> City Skyscrapers by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


What tall tower is that to the very left? Number One Bloor? Brings a nice balance to the picture


----------



## ainvan

spin_dive said:


> What tall tower is that to the very left? Number One Bloor? Brings a nice balance to the picture


Yes, it is. 

The One, soon to be the tallest building in Canada at 1,117 ft (340.6 m), will also be built in that location, across the street from Number One Bloor. 



















Oops, I didn't realize that you were from Mississauga. Never mind then, this info is not for you


----------



## Arkitexture

Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark by Mario Cozzarini, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Brookfield Place by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Mont....grrrr...éal! by Christian Barrette, on Flickr


Sortie de nuit/Night out/Ut ur natten/Salida de noche by Christian Barrette, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Big City Nights by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## Jaborandi

ainvan said:


> Big City Nights by kotsy, on Flickr


Somebody be messin' with my head ...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Cold Weather Alert by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


L1009442 by Blair Kent, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Jaborandi said:


> Somebody be messin' with my head ...


Right?! I don't understand, the perspective seems totally off.


----------



## isaidso

Arkitexture said:


> Right?! I don't understand, the perspective seems totally off.


Well the buildings are in the reverse order yet the 'Toronto' sign isn't. I don't know how they did that either.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Gate to the Northwest Passage by k 3 n v, on Flickr

South False Creek by k 3 n v, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Toronto Downtown by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Halifax

skyline of downtown halifax, nova scotia by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


IMG_6148 by Darryl, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Glass Mountains by Paul Jeske, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


IMG_2996 by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby

Burnaby Night Lights by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> Well the buildings are in the reverse order yet the 'Toronto' sign isn't. I don't know how they did that either.


I'm guessing it was done with Mr Photoshop!


----------



## ainvan

*The 6ix*


Piper by Andrew Young, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

I can see my building in that shot!


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> I'm guessing it was done with Mr Photoshop!


Viewed from Nathan Phillips Square, the sign would read OTNOROT. Just reverse the image and la voila. I think.


----------



## ainvan

*Full Moon Over Vancouver*


Full Moon Over Vancouver by Eric Yu, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Tdot*


milky way by Dan Perl, on Flickr


----------



## Balkanada

ainvan said:


> milky way by Dan Perl, on Flickr





> Taken on February 6, 2016


Hard for me to believe there was a day this February where the streets were THAT clean of snow. Today for example was 15ºC and there was still unmelted snow to be found


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Harbour Air x Harlem Globetrotters by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Blue Haze by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


IMG_2351 by Rohit A, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Queen City*


Splendor by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Interesting, I hadn't heard of the term "queen cities" before.


----------



## Taller Better

I hadn't, either until I started reading Quebec press a number of years ago and discovered it is a favourite term for Toronto by Montreal media. Never heard of it elsewhere, though:
http://torontolife.com/food/urban-decoder-history-6/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Queen City also refer to Regina which is named after Queen Victoria.


----------



## isaidso

Isn't it also used in reference to Buffalo?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ And the term is more notoriously used for Charlotte, NC.


----------



## isaidso

Looks like it's used all over the place.


----------



## Arkitexture

According to Wikipedia, a Queen City is a term used to describe the largest city in a country that isn't the capital.


----------



## ainvan

*Happy 182nd Birthday, the 6ix!*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Queen City


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Apartment view.. by Bruno Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Ville de Québec*


Dawn on Quebec city by Léonie von Hausen, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice shots, guys!! :yes:


----------



## ainvan

*Victoria*


_DSC7892HDR.jpg by Cameron Knowlton, on Flickr


Night shots inner harbour-5 by Andrew Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ One of the prettiest, if not the prettiest Provincial Legislature Buildings in Canada. The old fashioned twinkle lights outlining it at night remind me of Harrod's in London.


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Dawn by B H, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ You always find such amazing photos, ainvan!


----------



## ainvan

*Mississauga*


absolute towers by carlosbezz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Sunset on Toronto by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown Vancouver by chrisjohann, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Apartment view.. by Bruno Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw

I am a bit biased because I lived in (and still love) Ottawa. So my choice is... Ottawa. Hehe. 

IMGP0158 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

IMGP0125 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

IMGP0110 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

IMGP0014 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

I love Ottawa as well, great city


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB*


ADP-shot1 by Jason Laliberte, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*

DSC04835-1 by Andrew Young, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice photo of Toronto! Here is one more nice one that you found! 




JuanPaulo said:


> IMG_1093 by 吳冠祥, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


North Vancouver by chrisjohann, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


2 by Alex Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON
*

DSC_0534 by Stephanie Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB*


Edmonton Skyline March 19, 2016 by Brendan Eirich, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Big Backdrop by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Are those mountains in the distance in the US?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


201603060043 by Tommy Galskjær, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I always try to find my building in those downtown Toronto shots. Found it.


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


IMG_3691 copy by RubanCam's Pics, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity

Downtown Vancouver views from Lonsdale by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*









53 Megapixel map of the view from Mont-Royal by Daniel Mortimer, on Flickr


----------



## alexau

I prefer Toronto.


----------



## neitherherenorthere

I used to live in hamilton ontario, last year moved to florida and I've to say that i miss timmis, my favorit city is Toronto 2nd place is vanocuver.:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

never mind the expensive bike..

Supersix Evo coal harbour by Alex Wren, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Toronto at Blue hour by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Can't see anything!


----------



## Arkitexture

Untitled by dayne black, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby


SUBURBIA by vancityhotshots, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Ottawa Panorama


Ottawa Skyline 2015 by Terry Pryde, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The View From Here by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Montreal skyline view by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Tranna*


Toronto Sunrise by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Thanks, Douglas Coupland, for the awful designed park and random canoe.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


skyline Scotsman's Hill May 25 by James, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


One Bloor East, Toronto by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

I still dont get how come Vancouver is over calgary in skyline, calgary has tall, unique , office skyscrapers, while vancouver has not a single skyscraper, and lots of generic residential buildings, it is like a north american version of a brazilian city


----------



## ainvan

jetmty1 said:


> I still dont get how come Vancouver is over calgary in skyline, calgary has tall, unique , office skyscrapers, while vancouver has not a single skyscraper, and lots of generic residential buildings, it is like a north american version of a brazilian city


Say whaaat? You don't like Attack of the Clones? Clones are exotic like in Brazilian cities 


2014 - Vancouver - Alaska Cruise - Stanley Park by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

IMHO, Calgary skyline is #1 in Canada in terms of quality.


----------



## isaidso

jetmty1 said:


> I still dont get how come Vancouver is over calgary in skyline, calgary has tall, unique , office skyscrapers, while vancouver has not a single skyscraper, and lots of generic residential buildings, it is like a north american version of a brazilian city


The CBD and older part of downtown Vancouver looks good with fabulously vibrant urban streets. The sea of glass condo towers is the opposite in so many ways. It's soul sucking, sterile, with streets that couldn't get any more boring if they tried.

I admit it's hard to block that part of downtown out. Toronto made a similar blunder when it allowed City Place. Thankfully it's a far smaller proportion of the downtown so isn't so jarring. I avoid City Place at all costs. YUCK!

That said, Vancouver does have a skyline that photographs well. It's 4th imo though. Toronto, Montreal, and Calgary are all better.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is this area south of the tracks where Calgarian night life happens? I found north of the tracks very corporate to the exclusion of almost everything else. Toronto's CBD is a little like that but becoming more mixed use with residential, retail, and restaurants springing up.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Untitled by Andrew Lachance, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

isaidso said:


> Is this area south of the tracks where Calgarian night life happens? I found north of the tracks very corporate to the exclusion of almost everything else. Toronto's CBD is a little like that but becoming more mixed use with residential, retail, and restaurants springing up.


That is 100% the case. There is really nothing in the CBD (north of the tracks) except office buildings. Stephen ave has restaurants, etc.. but all of the night life is south of the tracks.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC
*

DSCF5996-7 by Louise, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Magic Yacht Tours - The First Cruise by Natulive Canada, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Roof2_Toronto-08.27.16 by Sevan Dersookian, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Downtown Calgary by Jase Hill, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Vancouver by Giorgia Monti, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## adrisnaldy

wow


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Westside YYC by Rob Moses, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

How about some Edmonton? Slightly dated pic but shows how sprawling and dense the skyline is despite the lack of height


Edmonton from above by Mack Male, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline from Westjet WS4 by pjack94, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Mountain View - Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Gorgeous view... :drool:


----------



## Jaborandi

isaidso said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> Toronto Skyline from Westjet WS4 by pjack94, on Flickr


I'm surprised that the sky is so murky. I can't recall that we have had a smog alert all summer – or even last summer come to think of it.


----------



## Taller Better

When there is a northerly wind it can blow up from the Ohio Valley.


----------



## ainvan

*Winnipeg*









Dan Harper Photography


----------



## isaidso

^^ Wonderful Winnipeg photo.



Taller said:


> When there is a northerly wind it can blow up from the Ohio Valley.


They burn an insane amount of coal down there.


----------



## Taller Better

I'm trying to figure out what that classical building in the midground is! :dunno:


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> I'm trying to figure out what that classical building in the midground is! :dunno:


I'm guessing St. Ann at Gerrard and Degrassi. The building in the foreground would be the No Frills on Pape just north of Gerrard.


----------



## Union Man

Does anyone have a list on all 100m+ or skyscrapers (150m+) that are U/C in Toronto?

It must rival New York with its current building frenzy and would be good to see how it compares with other Western cities.


----------



## ainvan

Union Man said:


> Does anyone have a list on all 100m+ or skyscrapers (150m+) that are U/C in Toronto?


According to SSP, 58 U/C and 168 proposed 100m+:

*200m+ U/C*









*150-200m U/C*









*100-150m U/C*


----------



## Kiwaliti1

Edmonton's skyline is pretty neat. Is there any new building in the Edmonton being built?


----------



## ainvan

Kiwaliti1 said:


> Edmonton's skyline is pretty neat. Is there any new building in the Edmonton being built?


Yes, 3 U/C









Source: SSP


----------



## Sheema

I'm always impressed with just how good Calgary skyline is for a city of it's size..it's a better skyline than alot of bigger cities.

All Canadian skylines look different to me which I like .. maybe because such a vast country .


----------



## PsyLock

Wished there were some signature towers in each skyline. I think thats the only thing that separates CAN and US skylines.


----------



## isaidso

PsyLock said:


> Wished there were some signature towers in each skyline. I think thats the only thing that separates CAN and US skylines.


The lack of signature towers might have to do with how small most Canadian cities are. Canada really only has 4 big skylines and 1 of them is in a metro of only 1.4 million people. That's barely larger than Grand Rapids, Michigan. 

Calgary, Montreal, Mississauga, and Toronto have signature towers. Vancouver, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Hamilton, Quebec City, Ottawa, Niagara Falls, London, KW, Halifax, Victoria, Saskatoon, Regina, Windsor, and Oshawa are all waiting for their first but all of these places except for 2 are very small metros.



Sheema said:


> All Canadian skylines look different to me which I like .. maybe because such a vast country.


Interesting. I can tell a Canadian skyline from one somewhere else but I suppose that's because I've looked at so many photos over the years. There is a lot of diversity due to the size of the country but there's also a common aesthetic. 

They're all built on a north American grid with a dominant office cluster. The towers cross architectural trends from the 1960s to present. There are buildings from 1880-1970 but they're largely hidden from view. Most skylines will have an observation tower and the bigger cities are seeing lots of condo tower construction.


----------



## isaidso

Union Man said:


> Does anyone have a list on all 100m+ or skyscrapers (150m+) that are U/C in Toronto?
> 
> It must rival New York with its current building frenzy and would be good to see how it compares with other Western cities.


For 5-6 years Toronto had the most 100m+ buildings under construction in the western world by a long shot but New York is now #1. Judging by the proposal list, Toronto might take the lead again soon.

This is a list of 100m+ buildings under construction in various cities in the West:

New York 95
Toronto 61
London 39
Tokyo 37
Miami 28
Vancouver 21
Chicago 18
Melbourne 18

This is a list of 100m+ buildings proposed in various cities in the West:

Toronto 194
New York 114
London 88
Miami 80
Melbourne 56
Chicago 37
Vancouver 34
Tokyo 16


Toronto includes Mississauga and Vancouver includes Burnaby, New Westminster, Surrey, and Port Coquitlam. It's taken from SSP


----------



## Union Man

Thanks for the replies ainvan and isaidso.

The tall building boom in Toronto is remarkable and should not only cement its place in the top 10 best skylines of the world, but rival and replace many in that category. Are the builds predominantly residential or office led, maybe even a mixture? 

Your list is a good record, it's refreshing to see Western cities as we are so use to seeing emerging counties rising exponentially. Just to add London has 39 U/C and 88 approved/site prep/proposed 100m+.


----------



## isaidso

Union Man said:


> Thanks for the replies ainvan and isaidso.
> 
> The tall building boom in Toronto is remarkable and should not only cement its place in the top 10 best skylines of the world, but rival and replace many in that category. Are the builds predominantly residential or office led, maybe even a mixture?
> 
> Your list is a good record, it's refreshing to see Western cities as we are so use to seeing emerging counties rising exponentially. Just to add London has 39 U/C and 88 approved/site prep/proposed 100m+.


Despite Toronto's 9 year highrise boom the skyline has tread water on a quantitative basis. It hasn't risen up the rankings or slipped. The reason has been the meteoric rise of Asian skylines. That said, the proposals now on the table might suggest that the level of activity in Toronto will move from frenetic to an absolutely blistering level. 

It's too early to tell but if it gets built Toronto should do precisely what you're saying. It will cement its place in the top 10 and supplant some incumbents. Canadians have longed for a giant metropolis of their own to rival New York, London, Paris, Tokyo. Toronto (and region) is still a work in progress but it looks like we're on our way to realizing that goal.

The construction has been overwhelmingly residential but what it's done is fuel an office tower boom. People want to live downtown but they also want to work downtown to avoid commutes. 

SSP has a great database but it does have some weaknesses. Some Asian cities are vastly under counted and that London figure looked suspiciously low. Thanks for the correction. I'll edit the number above as I'm pretty sure your number is more accurate.


----------



## ainvan

isaidso said:


> Calgary, Montreal, Mississauga, and Toronto have signature towers. Vancouver, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Hamilton, Quebec City, Ottawa, Niagara Falls, London, KW, Halifax, Victoria, Saskatoon, Regina, Windsor, and Oshawa are all waiting for their first but all of these places except for 2 are very small metros.


Vancouver has a signature tower, sorta, the twisted Trump Tower. It's unique in North America but kinda short to stand out.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

vancouver has strict rules on cladding and height limits so that is essentially the best Vancouver will get. You essentially cannot build taller than 200m.. Same with Montreal, which tops out just over 200m.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Things change. Today there's a 200m limit but that doesn't mean Vancouver will always have one. That said, Vancouver will build taller than 200m off the peninsula.



ainvan said:


> Vancouver has a signature tower, sorta, the twisted Trump Tower. It's unique in North America but kinda short to stand out.


That's how view it too. Vancouver *sorta* has a signature tower.


----------



## Dean

isaidso said:


> For 5-6 years Toronto had the most 100m+ buildings under construction in the western world by a long shot but New York is now #1. Judging by the proposal list, Toronto might take the lead again soon.
> 
> This is a list of 100m+ buildings under construction in various cities in the West:
> 
> New York 95
> Toronto 61
> London 39
> Tokyo 37
> Miami 28
> Vancouver 21
> Chicago 18
> Melbourne 18
> 
> This is a list of 100m+ buildings proposed in various cities in the West:
> 
> Toronto 194
> New York 114
> London 88
> Miami 80
> Melbourne 56
> Chicago 37
> Vancouver 34
> Tokyo 16
> 
> 
> Toronto includes Mississauga and Vancouver includes Burnaby, New Westminster, Surrey, and Port Coquitlam. It's taken from SSP



Melbourne currently has 40 buildings UC over 100m, 7 of these are over 200m.

There are currently 171 buildings over 100m UC/Approved/Proposed atm.


----------



## Stringpicker

Union Man said:


> The tall building boom in Toronto is remarkable and should not only cement its place in the top 10 best skylines of the world, but rival and replace many in that category. Are the builds predominantly residential or office led, maybe even a mixture?





isaidso said:


> Despite Toronto's 9 year highrise boom the skyline has tread water on a quantitative basis. It hasn't risen up the rankings or slipped. The reason has been the meteoric rise of Asian skylines. That said, the proposals now on the table might suggest that the level of activity in Toronto will move from frenetic to an absolutely blistering level.
> 
> It's too early to tell but if it gets built Toronto should do precisely what you're saying. It will cement its place in the top 10 and supplant some incumbents. Canadians have longed for a giant metropolis of their own to rival New York, London, Paris, Tokyo. Toronto (and region) is still a work in progress but it looks like we're on our way to realizing that goal.
> 
> The construction has been overwhelmingly residential but what it's done is fuel an office tower boom. People want to live downtown but they also want to work downtown to avoid commutes.
> 
> SSP has a great database but it does have some weaknesses. Some Asian cities are vastly under counted and that London figure looked suspiciously low. Thanks for the correction. I'll edit the number above as I'm pretty sure your number is more accurate.


While in the main I agree with the above quotes IMHO Toronto does not rate among the world's top ten skylines for two reasons. 1) Height. There are a great many cities around the world with skylines that include supertall skyscrapers. Toronto has a long held tradition of scaling back 300m+ proposals. The most often quoted reason for the diminution is that really tall buildings cast shadows. Apparently the darkened areas where the sun cannot penetrate based on cramming somewhat shorter buildings really close together in Toronto aren't shadows but rather some other less offensive mysterious anomaly of hidden light. 2) Architecture. An inordinate number of new towers in Toronto fall into the green glass condo box category. That said, there are signs of improvement with the addition of the L Tower, Aura, One Bloor and the Ice Condos. Just my two cents.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Well it would be really boring if we all agreed on a top 10. In the end it's someone's opinion so there is no incorrect top 10.



Dean said:


> Melbourne currently has 40 buildings UC over 100m, 7 of these are over 200m.
> 
> There are currently 171 buildings over 100m UC/Approved/Proposed atm.


The data is from SSP so it relies on people there keeping things up to date. I'm a big fan of Melbourne. It seems destined to follow in Toronto's footsteps and could start popping up in lots of people's top 10. It's a city in rapid ascension.


----------



## Dean

isaidso said:


> The data is from SSP so it relies on people there keeping things up to date. I'm a big fan of Melbourne. It seems destined to follow in Toronto's footsteps and could start popping up in lots of people's top 10. It's a city in rapid ascension.


Yeah i wasn't having a dig at you. There's virtually no Aussies left at the old SSP so it's understandable that data there is out of date.

Just to give you an idea on the construction activity here, the 40 100m+ and 7 200m+ UC figures are more than ALL other Australian cities combined. So we're the toronto equivalent over here.


----------



## Yellow Fever

people still hang around in SSP?  I've quitted posting there since 2008.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Calgary by Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Beer_Me

Vancouver. The backdrop of the mountains is at times jaw-dropping. Wish they'd build the towers tall though.


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Can Never Get Enough 'couver! by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


2 by giopor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

VanCity

Vancouver by Conrad Olson, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

There are plenty of cheerful blue skies and sunshine photos around, so here is something completely different; eerie yet beautifully dystopian-like photo of Toronto taken from 1 Bloor East looking downtown. 
This is part of my neighbourhood:











Photo by UnseenToronto
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/5h14vd/yonge_street_from_one_bloor_east/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Raincity

Stanley Park Vancouver by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC
*

A Vancouver Morning by Conrad Olson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Calgary by Rob Moses, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Le long du canal Lachine 20 by Sébastien Peyrot, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancity*









Flying over Vancouver by Victor Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Its an older pic since the Trump was missing and the Telus Garden office tower was under construction but its still an awesome image.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ It is definitely one of my fave photos of Vancouver!


----------



## Arkitexture

Toronto, Passing Storm by Brady Baker, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Ottawa*









Ottawa Chamber of Commerce


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto










http://cdn.peakaerials.com/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


CRS_7466 by Christian Hombrebueno, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hongcouver

IMG_2025 by AmbientLens, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Montreal - Christmas morning - Sunrise by Dominik Marier, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

calgary downtown by Mohammed Mestar, on Flickr


----------



## alexkrass

Toronto/








http://trendymen.ru/places/voyages/120814/#http://trendymen.ru/places/voyages/120814/#​


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


Source









Source

20160727_114804 by Jonovision23, on Flickr


Source


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal, Quebec*









Picture by jfsavaria on Instagram 









Picture by jfsavari on Instagram









Picture by inneficient on Instagram


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver, BC*









By TritonTheDark, on Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/vancouver/comments/5oty9t/if_you_ask_me_weve_had_amazing_weather_this/


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Habs City

Canada's Cultural Capital (ID:11291) by Jazmin Million, on Flickr


----------



## alexkrass

It fits the skyline?
Vancouver.








​


----------



## ainvan

Roberston Building by Viv Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

5 à 7 sur le toit de Montréal by Vernnamm ., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Victoria*


Victoria BC, Canada - Inner Harbour/ Empress Hotel by Ty Rembe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Morning Light on Downtown Calgary by Susan Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Downtown Calgary by markish jet, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

DSC_0230 by Raphaël Vandon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Toronto View by Steve Chou, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Island Stage by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Walk With Me by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Sky Scrapers by Andre Vandal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Victoria*


Victoria, BC by John M Thorne, on Flickr


Victoria, BC by gbrammer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Winnipeg*









Huff Post


----------



## A Chicagoan

I like Toronto best.


----------



## pakil.34

I love toronto because of cnn tower, tell me if wrong, this is the highest building in canada?









Instagir


----------



## isaidso

The new paint job on the Toronto-Dominion Centre looks sharp. Notice the tallest black tower is almost finished, one tower completely done, and 2 more towers to go. I'd love to see a few more black towers in other parts of the downtown, a few red brick ones as a nod to Toronto's red brick Victorian building stock, and maybe even 1-2 like the gold Royal Bank Plaza.


----------



## Jaborandi

isaidso said:


> The new paint job on the Toronto-Dominion Centre looks sharp. Notice the tallest black tower is almost finished, one tower completely done, and 2 more towers to go. I'd love to see a few more black towers in other parts of the downtown, a few red brick ones as a nod to Toronto's red brick Victorian building stock, and maybe even 1-2 like the gold Royal Bank Plaza.


It's a great shame, as well as an architetural crime, that Oxford Properties is recladding the black towers of the Richmond Adelaide Centre in something "contemporary" in order to contribute to the relentless sameness of just about every office building erected downtown in the past 20 years.


----------



## isaidso

Jaborandi said:


> It's a great shame, as well as an architetural crime, that Oxford Properties is recladding the black towers of the Richmond Adelaide Centre in something "contemporary" in order to contribute to the relentless sameness of just about every office building erected downtown in the past 20 years.


Agree. I'm still trying to get over the re-clad of Zurich Insurance on University Avenue and the re-cladding of the Simpson Tower currently under way. Btw, even the CN Tower apparently isn't safe. Someone on UT caught wind of an attempt already under way to re-clad the main pod with floor to ceiling glass. 

UT notified the planning department who weren't aware that it was happening. They've contacted Heritage. There's already tarp on the side of the tower and it's not clear if some panels have been taken off thus far. 

I'm stunned that these building managers don't realize they have to clear things with the City first. What kind of nimrods do they have working there? hno:

*Re-clad underway?*








Courtesy of kotsy


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


View from Mont-Royal by BeyondDC, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Halifax


calm harbour, stormy sky by Angie Raftus McLellan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*West Vancouver*


Tugging at Sunset by Romain Collet, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*The Big Smoke*

CN Tower - Up Close. by Blake Breton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Burnaby Metrotown skyline viewed from North Vancouver.

IMG_0163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
LondonFall-2012 by Michael Clark, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Yorkville (northern end of downtown Toronto)*

Don Valley by Matt Wiebe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vancouver:*
From The Beach To The City by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto looking northwest; Globe & Mail's new HQ in the forefront*









Courtesy of Razz


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Calgary:*
Calgary Alberta by John McDougall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown

IMG_1479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^You have a lot of great photos of Metrotown, Yellow Fever!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


2016-0418-051451 by 錫奎 林, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I'd love to see that squat 20 floor building behind the Royal York re-developed with a 432 Park Avenue replica. Maybe done in silver metallic instead.


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^You have a lot of great photos of Metrotown, Yellow Fever!


Because I work there.


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> *Yorkville (northern end of downtown Toronto)*
> 
> Don Valley by Matt Wiebe, on Flickr


Gorgeous photo


----------



## isaidso

I love driving the Don Valley Parkway. The rise of Yorkville has made it even better.


----------

